# Small bumps and bald spots



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

My 8 month pup has has these small bumps scattered around his behind and a lot of bald spots on his back legs and stomach.. there not completely bald spots but they are very lighter thenhis normal coat. and these bumps look like pimples but there under the skin so they cant be picked or poped. they dont look like he scratches them at all but what can fix this if anything?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

try fatty acid supplements.....sounds similiar to my dog max. It's not 100% better but better. The vet said it was dry skin. The ones i use are called DermCaps


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> try fatty acid supplements.....sounds similiar to my dog max. It's not 100% better but better. The vet said it was dry skin. The ones i use are called DermCaps


ok thanks ill give it a shot.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Go get a skin scrape from the vet... it could be a number of things... Staph, allergies, ect. Either way with pustules that can be popped he probably should be on some sort of antibiotics.


----------

